# 2011 NEC Handbook on the cheap.



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Just found a source for 2011 NEC Handbook, for $55! They say they have 8 left, I sent an email to confirm. Anyone interested?


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

B W E said:


> Just found a source for 2011 NEC Handbook, for $55! They say they have 8 left, I sent an email to confirm. Anyone interested?


 yes?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll trade you a 2011 .pdf for the HB.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> I'll trade you a 2011 .pdf for the HB.


Gee whiz- what a deal. PDF was free. :laughing: Actually BWE knows a place to buy them - he is not selling it.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Mine has been shipped, so here's the link...

Link removed since it was a scam


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*What's the catch* ? I just paid $79. for the soft copy of the Regular Code book ? The handbook is listed for $139. ?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

dronai said:


> What's the catch ? I just paid $79. for the soft copy of the Regular Code book ? The handbook is listed for $139. ?


The catch is.... You paid too much? Mine supposedly shipped, if I don't get it, or it's not correct, I'll get my money back. 

Anyone that pays retail for anything is crazy.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Just out of curiosity why are you CA guys worrying about the 2011? In 2 1/2 years when we adopt it, you can get a copy on ebay for $20-40.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I got mine for $47 from Platt. The catch was they put some big Platt stickers on it in a few places, which I don't mind. They still have it available on there website.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe yours will be the supplement pages to the real Handbook


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> Just out of curiosity why are you CA guys worrying about the 2011? In 2 1/2 years when we adopt it, you can get a copy on ebay for $20-40.


We won't be adopting it in Washington for a few years too. But I got it so I could review the changes and have an idea of what was going to be changing. I don't know how it works in California but here we can write the review board and ask that certain parts are changed or not adopted. For the 2008 code we didn't adopt the requirement to put AFCIs on outlet circuits outside the bedroom.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> Just out of curiosity why are you CA guys worrying about the 2011? In 2 1/2 years when we adopt it, you can get a copy on ebay for $20-40.


 
I was clueless ! The last Codebook I bought was in 1990 ! I usually just used the tables. Most of the work I do is the same stuff. Comm TI, or Resi. Any new codes, either my buddies, or the inspectors would let us know.

Joining this site made me feel guilty, so I bought a new one, but too new !!! I'm still wearing my kneepads from my purchase. Also saw 480's price, so I thought it was inline.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The NEC handbook? Blech! I bought one a few code cycles ago and I've hardly every used it. Complete waste of money. I prefer the separate commentary books.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Peter D said:


> The NEC handbook? Blech! I bought one a few code cycles ago and I've hardly every used it. Complete waste of money. I prefer the *separate commentary books*.


Example ?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

dronai said:


> Example ?


Ummm not sure. It's been a while since I used one, but in the past I've bought ones from Mike Holt. I have a few others laying around from various sources.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Peter D said:


> The NEC handbook? Blech!


 Agreed. I'm not gonna base any of my decisions on a single source of unenforceable commentary.

Especially, when I can come here and find dozens of sources of unenforceable commentary. :thumbup:

-John


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Is the free PDF file a secured file that requires the FileOpen plugin that locks it to the computer that it was downloaded on?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

tkb said:


> Is the free PDF file a secured file that requires the FileOpen plugin that locks it to the computer that it was downloaded on?


No. My copy isn't. A link was posted this week for a free download.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> No. My copy isn't. A link was posted this week for a free download.


I got that one too. 
I meant the free one from the NFPA.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You can go to the NFPA site and sign up (it's free), you'll have access to all their codes. But they definitely don't make them user friendly if you don't pay for them; you've gotta scroll through them page by page.

-John


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

removed


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

B W E said:


> removed


I tried but couldn't get through to him. Did you have any luck? I sent him an email telling him I want a refund, I hope I won't have issues with this douche.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> No. My copy isn't. A link was posted this week for a free download.


I saw the link for the 2011 code book this weekend, but I thought the Handbook was not available in PDF format this time around.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I sent an email to him and waited for a response before I ordered one. Of course, no response. Someone needs to report the guy.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

So let me get this straight...someone is selling the NEC handbook for less than half of the cost and it turns out to be pirated? Absolutely shocking. :no:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The seller has deleted his ad and is no longer selling. What a surprise-- after he ripped off how many folks????




> The seller has deleted this classified ad. This item is no longer available for sale.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The seller has deleted his ad and is no longer selling. What a surprise-- after he ripped off how many folks????


I told him he has 3 hours to refund my money or I will report him to the FBI.... Anyone got a number to the staten island field office?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B W E said:


> Anyone that pays retail for anything is crazy.


You were looking for a deal and you got suckered by a scam artist. Hopefully you learned your lesson.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B W E said:


> I told him he has 3 hours to refund my money or I will report him to the FBI.... Anyone got a number to the staten island field office?


I doubt the FBI will get involved. Call the local police and ask them where to report it. The BBB won't help since it wasn't a legit business.

This is why I sent an email first-- no response no money.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I got my refund.... At 2 hours 45 minutes. Apparently he thought the Fbi WOULD get involved


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B W E said:


> I got my refund.... At 2 hours 45 minutes. Apparently he thought the Fbi WOULD get involved


I am glad that you got your money back. BTW I removed the link to avoid hassles.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B W E said:


> I got my refund.... At 2 hours 45 minutes. Apparently he thought the Fbi WOULD get involved



You really think the FBI had anything to do with it? It's *the federal gubbamint*.... it takes 18 months just to get a new roll of toilet paper installed in the restroom.

Glad you got a refund, though. FWIW, I still have a legit copy for sale.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> You really think the FBI had anything to do with it? It's the federal gubbamint.... it takes 18 months just to get a new roll of toilet paper installed in the restroom.
> 
> Glad you got a refund, though. FWIW, I still have a legit copy for sale.


The FBI had nothing to with it... Just told the guy I'd call them


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You really think the FBI had anything to do with it? It's the federal gubbamint.... it takes 18 months just to get a new roll of toilet paper installed in the restroom.
> 
> Glad you got a refund, though. FWIW, I still have a legit copy for sale.


18 months???
What you think I'm going to rush and miss my coffee break?

We all got copies of the code book in class today, it came with a free downloadable PDF at the NTT website. 
I wish they would give a copy of the handbook. Guess I'll break down and buy one this cycle.


----------

